# When the weather breaks......



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....what yall gonna do?
I'm thinking about hitting them albies or swolt reds again. Of course poons are always on my mind. Cabin fever has set in bad! :thumbdown:
Until then, just getting them flies tied, beers drank, and prepping for them future tight lines and good times!
L8, Harry


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

catfishing and flounder gigging


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

...when the weather breaks.... I'll resume my lifelong relentless yet failing search for chicken dolphin but likely end up just catching bonita and spanish as usual 

Maybe I'll hit a couple spots to see if the grouper moved in along the way....


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

wading and hittin the low rollers early in the mornings this coming week. hope the blues and crevallies will be back in close to shore this week, and chasing a few pomps as well.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

oh yeah, thanks for the reminder asago. Going after spanish and bonita as well.


----------



## speckhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

What type of leader do you use for the Spanish? My typical leader is just a length of 15-20lbs leader material, tied to a clouser or popper. Also are you hitting the Spanish from shore?


----------

